# Brazilian method : When did a whole country become a hacker?



## Flame (Dec 16, 2016)

when the U.S. & Brits know everything we do on the web. the Russians & Chinese hacking your country for they personal gain. well our Brazilian friends are the hackers of consoles.

now if people want loading of game off an USB you say do you have Brazilian method.


any more background on this?

what are your thoughts on this?

also any Brazilian thoughts on this?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 16, 2016)

Brazil have the most intelligent hackers in the world


----------



## xtheman (Dec 16, 2016)

The Brazilian method thing was just a cringy name for the "exploit" a group of Brazilian hackers found. Nobody came up with a less cringy one so the name stuck
Also they didn't actually find it first. That was China.


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 16, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The Brazilian method thing was just a cringy name for the "exploit" a group of Brazilian hackers found. They didn't actually find it first. That was China.


The same for when European people said they found America first.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 16, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The Brazilian method thing was just a cringy name for the "exploit" a group of Brazilian hackers found. Nobody came up with a less cringy one so the name stuck
> Also they didn't actually find it first. That was China.



If someone from Brazil were to put the name on some exploit, they would have put the weirdest possible name.


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> Brazil have the most intelligent hackers in the world



well other hackers are trying to build skynet..


you Brazilian hackers are letting us be dirty pirates.


this has its cons and pros.


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 16, 2016)

Flame said:


> well other hackers are trying to build skynet..
> 
> 
> you Brazilian hackers are letting be dirty pirates.
> ...


Skynet already exists.

Look at us.


----------



## migles (Dec 16, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> Brazil have the most intelligent hackers in the world


they are great in the art of "enrolar" and creating "telenovela"
but the most intelligent hackers i don't agree...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The Brazilian method thing was just a cringy name for the "exploit" a group of Brazilian hackers found. Nobody came up with a less cringy one so the name stuck


"Cringy name for the exploit"
The only thing cringy is this fucking post. The name isn't "cringy", it's a common name that everyone knows so it's just easier to say it that way. For fucks sake


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 16, 2016)

Flame said:


> well other hackers are trying to build skynet..
> 
> 
> you Brazilian hackers are letting be dirty pirates.
> ...


we are pirate because we don't have conditions to buy original games i have only 2 original 3DS games but i cant buy anymore, pokémon sun and moon came with the price doubled

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> they are great in the art of "enrolar" and creating "telenovela"
> but the most intelligent hackers i don't agree...


hahahahahhaha XD
TRUE STORY


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 16, 2016)

Since Nintendo gave them the middle finger and no longer supplies Brazil with anything Nintendo related, since then.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 16, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Since Nintendo gave them the middle finger and no longer supplies Brazil with anything Nintendo related, since then.



Because of the corrupt government that likes to put tax on everything, Nintendo itself said it would not work here anymore because of the tax breaks.


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> we are pirate because we don't have conditions to buy original games i have only 2 original 3DS games but i cant buy anymore, pokémon sun and moon came with the price doubled



thats what trying to get at.


Brazil is maybe the richest 3rd world country in the world. Brazilians dont have power in the world for they hackers to do stuff that would benefit the country for its gain. so the top hackers hack consoles.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 16, 2016)

Flame said:


> thats what trying to get at.
> 
> 
> Brazil is maybe the richest 3rd world country in the world. Brazilians dont have power in the world for they hackers to do stuff that would benefit the country for its gain. so the top hackers hack consoles.


brazil is simply the ass of the world


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 16, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The Brazilian method thing was just a cringy name for the "exploit" a group of Brazilian hackers found. Nobody came up with a less cringy one so the name stuck
> Also they didn't actually find it first. That was China.


That wasn't even an exploit, they just edited or fixed the game tickets to make the console think they are from the eShop.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 16, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> That wasn't even an exploit, they just edited or fixed the game tickets to make the console think they are from the eShop.


I know that. Thats why I had quotes around exploit.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 16, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I know that. Thats why I had quotes around exploit.


Damn, should send my eyes to get fixed.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Dec 16, 2016)

Is it a serious question?
"Swiss cheese" does not means that ALL Switzerlander make cheese in their houses


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> Is it a serious question?
> "Swiss cheese" does not means that ALL Switzerlander make cheese in their houses


Nah, people just need something to complain about

Hopefully it will be dead by tommorow


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> Is it a serious question?
> "Swiss cheese" does not means that ALL Switzerlander make cheese in their houses



its tongue in cheek/serious thread.

thats why i created the thread. ive seen people say do we have a Brazilian method for Xbox 360, XBone & PS4


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The Brazilian method thing was just a cringy name for the "exploit" a group of Brazilian hackers found. Nobody came up with a less cringy one so the name stuck


Pretty much that. it was known that way, and the name stuck.

No one bothered to make better.

Unless "fixing a disc ticket to install the game like a legit eshop title" could be used, but tbh "brazilian method" is quicker and easier to say.


----------



## Enigma Hall (Dec 16, 2016)

Jealous man. :v
The next exploit will be called Sambando na cara da sociedade, aka dancing samba in the face of society, then you will be satisfied.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 16, 2016)

Enigma Hall said:


> Jealous man. :v
> The next exploit will be called Sambando na cara da sociedade, aka dancing samba in the face of society, then you will be satisfied.


HAHAHHAAHHAHA OMG XD
sambando na cara da sociedade XD


----------

